# Gewerbeschein und ALGII



## arcadia (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

 Wer kann mir ein paar Tipps geben?
 Ich habe seit 3 Jahren meinen Gewerbeschein. Bisher lief auch alles prima. Jetzt bin ich aber seit Mitte letzten Jahres arbeitslos und beziehe seit 1.1.2005 Arbeitslosengeld II.

 1. Darf ich überhaupt neben dem ALGII einen Mindesbeitrag dazu verdienen, ohne daß mir meine Leistungen gekürzt werden? Wenn ja, wieviel? Damals beim "alten" Arbeitslosengeld durfte man max. 165,00 € zum Arbeitslosengeld dazu verdienen, ohne daß die Leistungen gekürzt wurden.

 2. Ich überlege mir den Gewerbeschein ab zu melden, wie mache ich das?

 3. Kann ich den Gewerbeschein "ruhen" lassen? Wie mache ich das? Also den Gewerbeschein zwar behalten, aber keine Arbeiten machen, keine Rechnungen schreiben, keine Vorsteuer anmelden und am Ende des Jahres auch keine Umsatzsteuererklärung?

 Ich habe meinen Gewerbeschein als "webdesign", bin aber schwanger, und erwarte jeden Moment mein Kind. Es ist also realistisch, daß ich in diesem Jahr keine Arbeiten über den Gewerbeschein abrechnen kann.

 Freue mich über ein paar Tipps und Antworten von Euch!
 Gruß


----------



## arcadia (5. Februar 2005)

Auf meiner eigenen Suche nach irgendeiner Regelung von Nebenverdienst zu ALGII habe ich folgendes in den FAQ vom Arbeitsamt gefunden:

 "_*Wie viel kann ich beim Arbeitslosengeld II dazuverdienen?"*_
 Bei erwerbsfähigen Hilfebedürftigen, die neben dem Bezug von Arbeitslosengeld II erwerbstätig sind, ist von dem um die Absetzbeträge (siehe §11 Abs.2 SGB II) bereinigten monatlichen Einkommen aus Erwerbstätigkeit ein Betrag abzusetzen.
 Der abzusetzende Betrag vom bereinigten monatlichen Einkommen aus Erwerbstätigkeit richtet sich nach der Höhe des Bruttoverdienstes und beträgt
 • 15% bei einem Bruttolohn bis 400 Euro
 • zusätzlich 30% bei dem Teil des Bruttolohns, der 400 Euro übersteigt und nicht mehr als 900 Euro beträgt und
 • zusätzlich in Höhe von 15% bei dem Teil des Bruttolohns, der 900 Euro übersteigt und nicht mehr als 1500 Euro beträgt.
 *****************

Kann mir das jemand mal übersetzen? Was heißt das denn? Das ist so ein Beamten-Deutsch, daß einem die Haare zu Berge stehen! Ich kapiere das nicht.

 Gruß


----------



## gsyi (5. Februar 2005)

arcadia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "_*Wie viel kann ich beim Arbeitslosengeld II dazuverdienen?"*_
> Bei erwerbsfähigen Hilfebedürftigen, die neben dem Bezug von Arbeitslosengeld II erwerbstätig sind, ist von dem um die Absetzbeträge (siehe §11 Abs.2 SGB II) bereinigten monatlichen Einkommen aus Erwerbstätigkeit ein Betrag abzusetzen.
> Der abzusetzende Betrag vom bereinigten monatlichen Einkommen aus Erwerbstätigkeit richtet sich nach der Höhe des Bruttoverdienstes und beträgt
> • 15% bei einem Bruttolohn bis 400 Euro
> ...



Soweit ichs verstanden habe, bist du steuerbefreit wenn du nebenher noch unter 400€ im Monat verdienst, über 400 muss du 15% abgeben, 400-900 30% und 900-1500 15%
ist aber voll unlogisch


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Februar 2005)

• 15% bei einem Bruttolohn bis 400 Euro
*400 Euro verdienen = 60 Euro abgeben = 340 Euro behalten*
 • zusätzlich 30% bei dem Teil des Bruttolohns, der 400 Euro übersteigt und nicht mehr als 900 Euro beträgt und
*900 Euro verdienen = 285 Euro abgeben = 615 Euro behalten*
 • zusätzlich in Höhe von 15% bei dem Teil des Bruttolohns, der 900 Euro übersteigt und nicht mehr als 1500 Euro beträgt.
*1500 Euro verdienen = 645 Euro abgeben = 855 Euro behalten*

a = 0 bis 400 Euro ... AbgabeA = (15% * a)
b = 401 bis 900 Euro ... AbgabeB = AbgabeA + (45% * (b - 400))
c = 901 bis 1500 Euro ... AbgabeC = AbgabeB + (60% * (c - 900))


----------



## gsyi (5. Februar 2005)

Bekommt man eigentlich keine Arbeitslosengeld mehr wenn man mehr als 1500€ verdient?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Februar 2005)

gsyi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bekommt man eigentlich keine Arbeitslosengeld mehr wenn man mehr als 1500€ verdient?



Ohne es genau zu wissen meine Frage:

Sollte man denn?


----------



## dracom (6. Februar 2005)

arcadia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> 1. Darf ich überhaupt neben dem ALGII einen Mindesbeitrag dazu verdienen, ohne daß mir meine Leistungen gekürzt werden? Wenn ja, wieviel? Damals beim "alten" Arbeitslosengeld durfte man max. 165,00 € zum Arbeitslosengeld dazu verdienen, ohne daß die Leistungen gekürzt wurden.



Hi

Ja du darfst. Es sind die 165 Euro. Bzw Dürfen es sogar etwas mehr sein. Ein Drittel deines Netto-Verdienstes (gewerblich) werden dir als Betriebsausgaben abgerechnet (Stromkosten etc) Es sei denn du kannst höhere Ausgaben nachweisen. Die Höhe des Nebenverdienstes richtet sich normalerweise nach deinem ALG. Bei ALGII wirst du sicherlich nicht soviel bekommen. DAher wird für die die Mindestgrenze 165 Euro bleiben.



			
				arcadia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Ich überlege mir den Gewerbeschein ab zu melden, wie mache ich das?


Einfach zum GEwerbeamt und das Gewerbe abmelden. Ist ganz einfach.



			
				arcadia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3. Kann ich den Gewerbeschein "ruhen" lassen? Wie mache ich das? Also den Gewerbeschein zwar behalten, aber keine Arbeiten machen, keine Rechnungen schreiben, keine Vorsteuer anmelden und am Ende des Jahres auch keine Umsatzsteuererklärung?



Ruhen lassen kannst du Ihn auch. Das Finanzamt könnte aber misstrauisch werden.
Du musst eine Umsatzsteuervoranmeldung (Vorsteuer) machen. Woher soll das FA wissen das du zur zeit nichts machst? 
Also musst du auch einen Jahresabschlussbericht schreiben bzw anfertigen lassen.



			
				arcadia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe meinen Gewerbeschein als "webdesign", bin aber schwanger, und erwarte jeden Moment mein Kind. Es ist also realistisch, daß ich in diesem Jahr keine Arbeiten über den Gewerbeschein abrechnen kann.
> 
> Freue mich über ein paar Tipps und Antworten von Euch!
> Gruß


Glückwunsch 

PS: Ich bin selbstständig, und kenne daher die Verfahrensweise und schildere es so wie ich es in Erfahrung bringen konnte!


----------



## gsyi (6. Februar 2005)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ohne es genau zu wissen meine Frage:
> 
> Sollte man denn?



Sollte man nicht, wenn man schon soviel verdient


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Februar 2005)

Meine Frage die sich stellt, warum stellt man eine solche Frage nicht beim Arbeitsamt, weil die müssten es wissen und sind zur Auskunft verplichtet!


----------



## arcadia (6. Februar 2005)

Thomas Lindner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Frage die sich stellt, warum stellt man eine solche Frage nicht beim Arbeitsamt, weil die müssten es wissen und sind zur Auskunft verplichtet!


Und genau das ist der "casus knackus"! 

 Wenn ich bei meinem Betreuer anrufe, und ihn eine Frage stelle, muß er immer zugeben, dass er das nicht weiss. Das ganz große Problem ist einfach, daß HARTZ IV so neu ist, daß keiner Bescheid weiß und immer erst alles tröpfchenweise ans Tageslicht kommt.

   Ich bin in regem Kontakt mit meinem Betreuer und anderen Stellen, und jeder sagt Dir was anderes!

 Ich glaube, ich habe inzwischen nämlich auch herausgefunden, was das mit den 15% etc. auf sich hat. Mein Betreuer hat mir das anhand des Einkommens meines Mannes vorgerechnet.

 Das Einkommen wird der Bedarfsgemeinschaft angerechnet, abzüglich der Pauschalbeträge und Aufwendungen: Versicherungspauschale von 30,00€ (meistens Haftpflicht und Unfall), Werbungskostenpauschale, KfZ-Haftpflicht und *15% Freibetrag*.

 Und ich schätze, das sind die 15% aus dem Text von oben. D.h. von Deinem Einkommen bis zu 400,00€ werden 15% abgezogen, die nicht zu Deinem Einkommen gerechnet werden, also nicht von der ALGII-Leistung abgezogen werden. Sprich: 400,00E verdienen, 60,00€ behalten, 340,00€ werden abgezogen, minus den anderen Pauschbeträgen.

   Ich denke, das wird es wohl sein.
 Aber wie funktioniert das denn, wenn ich im Monat unetrschiedliche Einkünfte habe, da ich nach Auftragslage arbeite und nicht nach einem festen Stunden-/Regelsatz? 

  Naja, ich schätze, ich werde den Gewerbeschein ruhen lassen.





			
				dracom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ruhen lassen kannst du Ihn auch. Das Finanzamt könnte aber misstrauisch werden.
> Du musst eine Umsatzsteuervoranmeldung (Vorsteuer) machen. Woher soll das FA wissen das du zur zeit nichts machst?
> Also musst du auch einen Jahresabschlussbericht schreiben bzw anfertigen lassen.


D.h. für mich also, daß ich trotzdem Voranmeldungen abgebe, aber alles mit Null angebe, d.h. keine Einnahmen, keine Ausgaben, keine Vorsteuer und keine Mehrwertsteuer. Sehe ich das so richtig? Geht das? Denn zur Zeit habe ich ja quasi nur Ausgaben: Telefon, Internet-Zugang etc. Wenn ich aber keine Einnahmen habe, dann wird das Finanzamt doch erst recht misstrauisch, oder?

   Danke für die vielen Antworten!
   Gruß arcadia


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Februar 2005)

Hmm, naja eigentlich logisch, weil das Arbeitamt, achne heute ja Agentur für Arbeit (für wen?) wusstew eigentlich noch nie wirklich Bescheid....


----------



## dracom (6. Februar 2005)

arcadia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, ich schätze, ich werde den Gewerbeschein ruhen lassen.D.h. für mich also, daß ich trotzdem Voranmeldungen abgebe, aber alles mit Null angebe, d.h. keine Einnahmen, keine Ausgaben, keine Vorsteuer und keine Mehrwertsteuer. Sehe ich das so richtig? Geht das? Denn zur Zeit habe ich ja quasi nur Ausgaben: Telefon, Internet-Zugang etc. Wenn ich aber keine Einnahmen habe, dann wird das Finanzamt doch erst recht misstrauisch, oder?



Da gibt es kein Problem wenn es nur auf kurze Zeit ist. Es gibt überall Engpässe 
Du müsstest bei den Voranmeldungen wenn keine Einnahmen und Ausgaben entstehen überall eine 0 eintragen. (Das sieht zwar sehr suspekt aus, aber die Steuergesetzen wollen es halt so). Übrigends ist es sogar möglich mit einem Gewerbe ca 5 Jahre nur Verlust einzufahren. Erst dann wird das FA misstrauisch. Aber wenn es nur 3-6 Monate sind...
Evtl noch einen Auftrag machen und den in der Zwischenzeit (wenn du nichts machst) abrechnen, sodass wenigstens eine Einnahme vorhanden ist. Dann ist es auch leichter zu erklären. Wenn die Ausgaben pro Monat nicht überdimensional sind, wird das FA auch nicht misstrauisch. Schlimm wäre es z.B. wenn du keine Einnahmen hast, aber dir ein Haus kaufst, Auto kaufst usw und dir dann immer die MwSt holst. Das geht auf Dauer natürlich nicht gut. (so geschehen bei einem RA)


EDIT:

Ein Freund von mir hat mir etwas geschildert was ich zuerst nicht glauben wollte. Hartz4 und Zusatzverdienst. Lies es dir mal durch. Ich bin einfach nur fassungslos

http://www.arbeitslosennetz.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15


----------



## arcadia (7. Februar 2005)

@dracom
 Das deckt sich genau mit meinen Angaben! Habe ich es mir also doch gedacht. Von deinem Nebenverdienst bis zu 400,00€ werden also die Pauschbeträge abgezogen (30,00 Versicherung, Werbungskostenpausch 15,33) und dann die 15% von 400,00. Was noch hinzu kommt, wenn Du ein Auto hast, wird Dir die KfZ-Haftpflicht auch abgezogen. Der Rest, der übrig bleibt, wird zu Deinem Einkommen gerechnet, also dem ALGII abgezogen. 

 Na toll, das lohnt sich ja überhaupt nicht mehr. Vor allem frage ich mich, wie wollen Die das denn berechnen, wenn ich jeden Monat (je nach Auftragslage) unterschiedliche Beträge einneme?

 Also, bevor ich mir den monatlichen Papierkrieg mit Arbeitsamt und Finanzamt gebe, lasse ich den Gewerbeschein ruhen. Für 60,00 €  

 Vielleicht ergeben sich ja dann Ende des Jahres wieder ein paar Aufträge, wo es sich lohnt dann den Papierkrieg anzufangen und den Gewerbeschein zu reaktivieren.


   Naja, in der nächsten Zeit kann ich ja sowieso keine Arbeiten machen.

  Vielen Dank für Die Antworten!
  Gruß arcadia


----------



## dracom (7. Februar 2005)

arcadia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na toll, das lohnt sich ja überhaupt nicht mehr. Vor allem frage ich mich, wie wollen Die das denn berechnen, wenn ich jeden Monat (je nach Auftragslage) unterschiedliche Beträge einneme?




ach berechnen ist ganz einfach. ich frage mich nur worin da noch der sinn besteht. 

aber du hast ja etwas worauf du dich mehr freuen kannst


----------

